# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Holy Cross Toad

## Tom

Cruising the Internet i came across Crucifix, Holy Cross toad or  *Notaden bennet* I am quite amused by how he looks and was wondering if any one has ever heard of them in captivity 

Frogs of Australia > Notaden bennetti / Crucifix Toad / Holy Cross Toad
Website that i found him at.

----------


## Kurt

Not outside of Australia. _Notaden bennettii_ and other Australian reptiles and amphibians are never exported due to Australian environmental law. Other Australian herps such as White's treefrogs, spotted/Children's pythons, carpet pythons, and bearded dragons are in American/European herpeculture either because they were illegally smuggled out of Australia, occur elsewhere besides Australia, or are decedents of animals that were legally imported before the laws went into effect. Unfortunately, neither _Notaden bennettii_ or my favorite _Litoria chloris_ are in any of the three previously mention categories.

----------


## Tom

Hmm i wish they would at least let natives breed and export some.

----------


## coltiger

there are some beautiful Litoria species in Austrailia, really don't blame them on their export laws...I imagine in some parts of the country the cane toad has not helped the populations so imagine if they exported their frogs what it could potentially do for the numbers.

----------


## Tom

It would be nice if there were some CB ones on the market though. Its sad what the cane toads have done. They are so destructive to the ecosystem.

----------


## Kurt

Thank the dumb *** that let them go in the first place. They were released to eradicate insects that where ravishing the sugar cane crop, hence the name cane toad. Unfortunately, they don't climb and the insects don't hang out on the ground.

----------


## Tom

And they are nearly impossible to eradicate themselves. What do they do to attempt to do to get rid of them?

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

They have large toad killing gatherings! And while I am a lover of all things creepy-crawly, I would gladly partake in a little controlled genocide to protect native critters down under. Sadly, I doubt these hunts have much impact on the invasive toads though.

----------


## Tom

Interesting idea. Why kill them they could ship them into the pet trade?

----------


## Kurt

Why bother? There are plenty marine toads already in the pet trade, many coming from introduced populations in Florida.

----------


## Tom

ooh ok. So back to the topic. Can people living in australia keep Holy cross toads and other native species as pets?

----------


## John Clare

They can keep some species, provided they have applied for and been granted a permit.  I have a feeling though that this toad is off limits even then.

----------


## Tom

ooh ok

----------


## Au frogs

Hi I live in australia and even here it is a difficult task to get your hands on one of these spectacular frogs because the breeding rate of such frog is low in captivity since they are so small and you can't expect anyone to let an export of an animal that small and plus in order to own a reptile you have to own a licence to own a reptile and a different licence if you where to breed and sell for profit of reptiles.

----------

fpisarz

----------

